# What would you do if you won the Powerball?!



## footballfan993 (Jan 8, 2016)

In case you haven't heard, the Powerball jackpot is up to $800 million and is still expected to climb before tomorrow night's drawing.

My question is what would you buy/do with the money if you won the Powerball?

I would buy a house, pay off my student loans, buy a new car, donate some to charities, and give some to my family. I would continue to finish my schooling, and continue to work, because I don't want to be one of those people that just blows through the earnings...

See Here:

Powerball winner spends more than $20 million bailing out boyfriend
And Here on what not to do with your winnings...

21 lottery winners who blew it all

So what would you do if you won the Powerball?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 8, 2016)

I would, in the following order:

Chit my drawers.
Die.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 8, 2016)

I was wondering if someone would pose this question! Thanks 
FootballFan, you are thinking WAY too small....you have $400 million after taxes, go buy a sports team or a couple of Cessnas!
Kidding.
I would give ton$$ to Veteran causes like Wounded Warrior and such. 

Oh yeah, I could run for President and fund my own campaign.


----------



## limr (Jan 8, 2016)

-Renovate my mother's house for her.
-Build a house for Buzz and I, which would include luxuries but not the ones you might think. Okay, well, maybe some, like the pool and gym and big closets, but I'd also want a custom darkroom and a heated/air conditioned garage with a car lift so it's easier to work on cars. We don't want a big house, but want lots of land around us so we don't have to see neighbors, so really the biggest luxury would be space.  
-Travel. A LOT.


----------



## footballfan993 (Jan 8, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> I was wondering if someone would pose this question! Thanks
> FootballFan, you are thinking WAY too small....you have $400 million after taxes, go buy a sports team or a couple of Cessnas!
> Kidding.
> I would give ton$$ to Veteran causes like Wounded Warrior and such.
> ...


Let's hope you make a better Presidential candidate that Trump!!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 8, 2016)

OH, I was going to make him my VP 
We better be careful though the mods will boot us for talking politics....


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 8, 2016)

I would move to Thailand and fall off the grid. Really fast!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh.  I forgot to mention.

There is no 'if' I win the lottery.  It's 'when'.


THEN I will chit my pants and die.


----------



## BillM (Jan 8, 2016)

I'd buy a D500


----------



## Rob99 (Jan 8, 2016)

Buy a small country and rename it Robland.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Haha, I was just thinking about this! We don't actually play the lottery at all, but it's fun to think about, right? 

I'd buy a few houses...one near my parents, one near my husband's parents, one up in Yosemite, and my grandmother's old house. None of them would have to be super fancy, just big enough for the family. 

My husband would buy some ridiculous truck. I'd buy a small but crazy luxurious car. I would hire however many people it took so I would never have to pick up another Lego. 

I'd buy all those ridiculously expensive lenses just to see if they're actually any good. And I'd build an astronomy platform onto the Yosemite house and get the set-up to take pictures of deep space. 

I'd take the whole family and travel everywhere it's reasonable to take small children. Then we'd come back and my husband and I would both go to graduate school, him probably in psychology and me in...I don't even know. Writing? Library science? It wouldn't even matter, I love school. I'd have private tutoring for the kids so they can focus their energy on their talents and interests. Every break we'd travel some more. As the kids got older, we'd probably end up in some crazy places...I know my husband's always dreamed of going to Antarctica. 

A lot would go to charity, but at some point I think I'd prefer to start my own charity so I could know the money is actually making it where it needs to go. Medical research might be my main focus. 

I'm pretty sure after all that we'd be tapped out. That's okay, because then we could actually do some work with the degrees we worked for.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 8, 2016)

I might buy a D800 and the Holy Trinity.  And a couple of lights.  I'd like some lights.


----------



## BillM (Jan 8, 2016)

Lights are good, but the D500 can see in the dark so I won't need them 

It can also see dead people and wash my cars


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 8, 2016)

Invest in Real Estate.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 8, 2016)

Or maybe Indonesia…...


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 8, 2016)

Or the Philippines…….


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 8, 2016)

Laos is not out of the question either…….


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 8, 2016)

You know what? I don't need to win the lottery for any of these places. 




Bye!


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2016)

What I would do if I won $800,000,000 in a lottery:

1.  Hire a really good tax attorney before going to claim my winnings.


----------



## baturn (Jan 9, 2016)

1. split with family and friends
2.By the time I get back from traveling with my new D500 and 200-500 my new house should be ready to move into.
3. Various charities
No Powerball here but the lotteries sometimes reach 50 or 60 million, and I think I could get by on that - even in Canadian dollars.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 9, 2016)

Disappear.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 9, 2016)

Set up my loved ones for life; Sisters, our kids, our grandkids.  Travel to some places I've wanted to visit, see and shoot around the world.  I'd like to be on that travel adventure while my new house and studio are being built.  And I'd like it built in a compound with other houses and buildings ideal for those sisters and our kids so we can stay close.  New vehicles for us all, along with recreational stuff.  And of course, new camera gear and other toys.  Donate enough to cancer research to build a wing with my name on it at one or more of the facilities that's helped to keep me alive since being diagnosed.


----------



## AdrianBeaky (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm a simple guy so this is what I'd do.

1) Wet my pants in excitement
2) Cry about how much the government takes from me
3) Accept that I still have a ridiculous amount of money
4) Pay off my parents mortgage and give them some of the money so they can finally retire and enjoy it
5) Buy a nice modest house with land (perhaps a small farm?). I don't need nor ever want a mansion
6) Quit my job
7) Sip a margarita on the porch of my new house
8) Realize I should buy a boat
9) Realize that was a mistake
10) Realize I should sell my boat
11) Buy a jetski instead
12) Travel the world and take photos
13) Buy a nice classic car to ride around in


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 9, 2016)

AdrianBeaky said:


> I'm a simple guy so this is what I'd do.
> 
> 1) Wet my pants in excitement
> 2) Cry about how much the government takes from me
> ...



Buy a classic VW Bug convertible, they the funnest car in the world to drive, and everyone loves them!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, first thing, I would probably get very,very excited and probably literally crap my pants...

After that, I would change my pants...

After that, well, not sure...


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jan 9, 2016)

I too would disappear.....


----------



## AdrianBeaky (Jan 9, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> AdrianBeaky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a simple guy so this is what I'd do.
> ...


I was thinking more along the lines of a Shelby Cobra or an original Ford GT40 but to each their own 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm assuming I won't win.  I've never been any good with money, and unfortunately no amount of money will make me a better person.  If I do win, I'll be the same rotten AH that I've always been, just with more money.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd buy a refurbished d5 with the older versions of the 24-70 and 70-200/2.8 lenses
and the store that I found it in.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 9, 2016)

Designer said:


> I'm assuming I won't win.  I've never been any good with money, and unfortunately no amount of money will make me a better person.  If I do win, I'll be the same rotten AH that I've always been, just with more money.



I would be very happy to manage the $ for you..for a large fee 
I can put u on a nice budget to make it llast  longer, just leave it to me....


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 9, 2016)

All of u that said you would disappear, you better post SUNDAY morning or we are putting out search teams.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd probably go comatose from shock, but if I didn't...

Pay off my dad's ranch as well as my stepmother. Also get his airplane fixed and his runway paved.
Pay off my mom's ranch.
Pay off my little's brother's college expenses.
Give some money to my grandparents so my grandpa could finally retire after being a cattleman for 60 years.
Buy my older sister a house a new car (seriously her car is...something...no A/C in balmy Austin, TX), and a studio for her to create more art comfortably
Buy my older brother a house (or camper or whatever) a motorcycle, and a garage for him to work on it.

I'd also give money to a really good friend from high school whose mother just died.

For me...
Buy a house.
Buy a bitchin computer
Buy all the camera gear regardless of need.
Travel lots.

And give $500 tips to waiters/waitresses at restaurants.

To be honest, I don't really need or want much - at least in relation to how much money I would have - but it would be nice to have the means to help out others.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 9, 2016)

KmH said:


> What I would do if I won $800,000,000 in a lottery:
> 
> 1.  Hire a really good tax attorney before going to claim my winnings.



I'd hire a good financial consultant as well. Not one of those yellowpages guys but someone who deals with large sums like this often.


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 9, 2016)

AdrianBeaky said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a Shelby Cobra


Great choice!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 9, 2016)

Buy a small cabin in British Columbia or someplace equally awesome, buy a new camera and some lenses like a 600 f4, then travel to all the amazing landscape locations I dream of now. Hook up with beautiful women. You know, the usual


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 9, 2016)

rexbobcat said:


> I'd probably go comatose from shock, but if I didn't...
> 
> Pay off my dad's ranch as well as my stepmother. Also get his airplane fixed and his runway paved.
> Pay off my mom's ranch.
> ...



Your list is close to mine!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, when I was in Kindergarten, for Christmas I asked for world peace and a Ferrari F40. Since world peace ain't happenin, I'll settle for the F40.


First things though: Phase One XF system with the new 100mp back, new computer, new house, and a Jag F type as my daily.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 9, 2016)

I WON the PowerBall !!

Sorry, just testing
If this was an actual win
then I wouldn't have bothered to post  
Please continue what you were doing before.


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 9, 2016)

I would get my family and some friends set up first, then I will buy the Chateau of my choice in France! I don't care about the size, but it is the design that I love! 
But then it would take very little to keep me going, so I would give a solid 80+% away. And then spend my life never working and enjoying life.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2016)

After some thought:
Pay all debt
Get a house.  I don't want a mansion, but I'd like 4 bedrooms, a "study/office/art room" and a three car garage with room for a shop.
I'd probably upgrade the D40 and get a few pieces of decent glass, probably build a darkroom.
Vehicles: a Jeep Wrangler; maybe a 1/2 ton pickup.  The toy would be the antique fire engine.
Give something to the various charities we believe in.

Business investments?  I think opening a studio and darkroom (digital & silver) rental center might be a cool idea in the right location.  Of course, I know nothing about operating a business so this is not a great idea.


----------



## BillM (Jan 9, 2016)

The Beatles were wrong, money can buy you love, lots of it too


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 9, 2016)

Lets buy an island!  Islands for Sale Worldwide - Private Islands Online


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh - one more thing: I'd help @limr set up the animal rescue refuge farm.  Of course I'd have to get unlimited visitation to the dogs and cats and turtles and birds.

Here's the engine.


----------



## limr (Jan 9, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Oh - one more thing: I'd help @limr set up the animal rescue refuge farm.  Of course I'd have to get unlimited visitation to the dogs and cats and turtles and birds.
> 
> Here's the engine.



Oh, I would SO have an animal refuge farm! Don't forget to visit the goats and sheep and porcupines and bunnies and guinea pigs 

I can also have animals on the land/house I'd want to buy in Portugal as well, of course.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 10, 2016)

I'd buy out nearby houses and properties and flatten them. I would then reconstruct the land so it's more flat and build 20ft tall walls with razor electrified ribbon running the perimeter. I'd build a number of eco friendly homes for my extended family that doesn't rely on grid power. I'd also have underground tunnels and large fallout shelter with all the bells and whistles such as underground greenhouse, weaponry, water filtration systems, etc. I'd also want a fleet of blacked out armored huey heli on my property as well and of course armored vehicles in case I got caught in a ambush. Guards will be ex presidential secret service and or ex navy seals.

I'd help people who are in need of course. Like trying to fix the homeless problem by getting them proper humane shelters and free education to help them get a job and back on their feet.

I'd also start my own charity where 100% of the money goes directly to the cause and not the CEO's wallet and I'd make sure everyone knows it too.

Oh, I might buy a new camera too.

Yes, I have been thinking about this for a while.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 10, 2016)

I would pay to have all reality tv shows removed from television


----------



## BillM (Jan 10, 2016)

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Oh - one more thing: I'd help @limr set up the animal rescue refuge farm.  Of course I'd have to get unlimited visitation to the dogs and cats and turtles and birds.
> ...




Just move to my sisters house lol


----------



## limr (Jan 10, 2016)

BillM said:


> Just move to my sisters house lol



Don't think I'm not tempted! Best sleep I've had in years. But I think it's best for all if Buzz and I have our own house and animals  Still, her's are pretty damn cute:




Bah Ram Ewe by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 10, 2016)

I'd buy a house, probably in the $500,000 range (anything more is just too large for my needs) with a LARGE garage, start a small car collection: Ferrari F40 and 275GTB, Mercedes 300SL Gullwing, maybe a Koenigsegg and a Lamborghini.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 10, 2016)

Now we're talk in' real money!!
I need a bigger list


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 10, 2016)

Think about this.  The payoff is now over a billion dollars.  You would have to spend $1,000 per day for one thousand years to spend all of the billion dollars.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Honestly, at this point I think it's too much money. It's going to ruin someone's life and probably everyone in their family too.


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2016)

Yep.
Lots and lots of lottery winners have come to grief in some way shape or form because they suddenly became wealthy, or have blown their new fortune in a relatively short period of time.

A lot of the money will go to taxes so the winner should only count on actually winding up with about 1/2 the amount they win.


----------



## limr (Jan 10, 2016)

KmH said:


> Yep.
> Lots and lots of lottery winners have come to grief in some way shape or form because they suddenly became wealthy, or have blown their new fortune in a relatively short period of time.
> 
> A lot of the money will go to taxes so the winner should only count on actually winding up with about 1/2 the amount they win.



I would not turn my nose up at half that amount. But then again, I don't play the lottery, so my nose will never even have the chance to do anything with that money.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 10, 2016)

KmH said:


> Yep.
> Lots and lots of lottery winners have come to grief in some way shape or form because they suddenly became wealthy, or have blown their new fortune in a relatively short period of time.
> 
> A lot of the money will go to taxes so the winner should only count on actually winding up with about 1/2 the amount they win.


Less than that, if they take a one-time payment instead of the 26 year payout.  I saw a calculation on the $800 million number for one-time payment less taxes came to about $300 million.  If that 3/8 percentage holds true as the jackpot goes up, $1.3 Billion would yield... $487.5 million?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 10, 2016)

Buckster said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.
> ...



And I would be extremely happy with 1% of that.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 10, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Guards will be ex presidential secret service


You mean the ones that got the hookers while on an assignment?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 10, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Think about this.  The payoff is now over a billion dollars.  You would have to spend $1,000 per day for one thousand years to spend all of the billion dollars.



It would be hard but I like challenges


----------



## AdrianBeaky (Jan 10, 2016)

Buckster said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.
> ...



Still. 487.5 million I'll take. It won't change my plan if I have 1 billion or 487 million. Either way it's more money than I'd know what to do with.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 10, 2016)

I know exactly what I'd do with most of it. Stable investments. Things I can liquidate QUICKLY if needed.


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 11, 2016)

gsgary said:


> I would pay to have all reality tv shows removed from television



That is the best idea yet!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 11, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I would pay to have all reality tv shows removed from television
> ...


It does my head in when I get home from work my wife has on Housewives of NY, Atlanta, Miami, Big ****ing rich Texas It makes me want to cut my throat


----------



## Designer (Jan 11, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> Stable investments.


There you go! 

Horses will eat it up in no time.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 11, 2016)

Designer said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Stable investments.
> ...



Lolz. I hate the smell... And I don't wanna clean up poop.


----------



## AdrianBeaky (Jan 11, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > minicoop1985 said:
> ...


With that kind of money you can hire someone full time to clean the poop for you.

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Jan 11, 2016)

Cleaning stables is not the most disagreeable task.  I was hinting that owning horses and all that goes with it is a sure way to get rid of too much money.  

(joke) Two farmers were dreaming of winning the lottery.  The first said; "I would sell out and move to a tropical island."  The second said; "Well...I reckon I'd just keep on farming until it was all gone."


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 11, 2016)

The only horses I WANT to own are prancing ones on the sides of my F40.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 11, 2016)

Don't you already clean up poop? between a kid and a dog... lol

I'd take an E type. And a candy apple red '57 or so Chevy. And maybe one of those big ol' cars with running boards and a cool looking radiator cap. Then ride one in the antique car parade. And go to the summer cruise-in and sit there in it. And go in it to the root beer stand. And take pictures of it/them, whatever.

Well now I'll need a bigger garage, mine's only a 1 1/2 car. Unless I buy a car and a half. That's as far as I've gone in my thinking.


And after all this - nobody even won it. Did they?? thought I heard no winner.

Or maybe a real car and a clown car like they ride in parades, that would fit in my garage...


----------



## gsgary (Jan 11, 2016)

Designer said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Stable investments.
> ...



Tell me about it, full livery costs more than my mortgage


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 11, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I would pay to have all reality tv shows removed from television
> ...



What a waste of money.  How about....turn the channel, don't turn on the television?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 11, 2016)

gsgary said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Perfect time to go watch football or futbol on the other tv.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 11, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Well now I'll need a bigger garage, mine's only a 1 1/2 car. Unless I buy a car and a half.


How about a car and  motorcycle?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 11, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > FITBMX said:
> ...


Thats even worse,  6 Nations rugby starts next month


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 11, 2016)

Tithe 10% of the gross.

I would make all the family debt free.

Buy my sister and her husband a solid handicap friendly home in a safe area, transportation system and full time care. 

Bless the pastors and church I belong to.

Go to community college to earn a degree in photography.

Travel the world and bless random people.

Do whatever I could to help Sharon.

Make a donation to TPF.

Unfortunately, I have never played a lottery. I guess I could buy a ticket.  



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Jan 13, 2016)

It's fun to dream!

1. Hire a tax attorney
2. Hire an accountant
3. Place determined amount 'away' to not touch and/or use for future growth/stability
4. Pay all debts of family and friends (and a few random strangers)
5. Split portion with friends/family through a trust/similar (No lump sums. Nephews/nieces would get some allocated portion, but would not have access to any of it before 18, unless approved. Nephews/nieces would get future education paid 100%.)
6. Donate to various organizations, especially science and art based
7. Create a non-profit/not-for-profit organization to help people pay off debt with no strings attached (Not sure if this would be possible, but I'd make every attempt to do it.)
8. Retire from current job and go back to school for another career


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 13, 2016)

Good luck to all the players tonight!!
Been fun dreaming.....


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 13, 2016)

Would you even give a 2 week notice, or just not show up for work?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 13, 2016)

with my luck die from a heart-attack before I got to cash in....but I bought a boat load of tickets just in case


----------



## waday (Jan 13, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> Would you even give a 2 week notice, or just not show up for work?


I'd give a two week notice and not tell them. But, I'd keep it all private and wouldn't tell anyone.


----------



## nathan cox (Jan 13, 2016)

I would buy a block in the Australian bush and build hides 
buy a car
Buy 2 1dx cameras and many lenses 
Give money to all my family
Drop out of school
Retire at the age of 16  and take photos


----------



## DanOstergren (Jan 14, 2016)

Make sure my close friends and family live comfortable lives, as well as their future generations. Then I'd buy a loft in the Upper West Side of Manhattan, looking over Central Park. I'd also buy a warehouse in Bushwick or Williamsburg Brooklyn and turn it into an equipped studio and rent it out to photographers as well as use it myself. I would also see if I could hire my favorite photographers to teach me a few things about how they shoot, and continue to pursue my goal to be a great photographer. I would buy all of the cameras and lenses I've ever wanted. I would open a gallery in Manhattan and showcase talented photographers who are relatively unknown.
I would also take a few years to travel the world using Air B&B, and use that time to decide where I would be buying lofts to stay in when I go back. I know for sure I would buy multiple small lofts for my friends and I in San Francisco, New York City, Seattle, Portland, Paris and London.
I would donate a large amount to various charities supporting medical research and LGBTQ youth.

This is just a very short list of everything I would do with that much money.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank goodness someon won. I spent $50 in the past 3 weeks and had my usual luck, nada. 
( I don't play often)


----------



## goodguy (Jan 15, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Invest in Real Estate.


Yeap, same here, invest in real estate


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2016)

Geeeeeezusssssssss H. Keeeeeerist

Woman Starts Fundraiser After Exhausting Funds To Buy Powerball Tickets


----------



## snowbear (Jan 17, 2016)

KmH said:


> Geeeeeezusssssssss H. Keeeeeerist
> 
> Woman Starts Fundraiser After Exhausting Funds To Buy Powerball Tickets


Some fools will donate to anything.  At least the page was pulled.
GoFundMe page for Powerball loser shut down


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 17, 2016)

Wow. Something tells me that wasn't a joke...


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jan 17, 2016)

Give the local library a considerable gift. Invest to avoid taxation and start looking for another planet.


----------

